
Show HN: Easy way to get comprehensive concepts and summary even from a photo - Asya_Zherko
http://www.conceptmeister.net/
======
bernardhalas
Very interesting stuff. I see it's more suitable for academic papers and news
articles (am I right?).

I like the UI, but it has some glitches like unexpected scrolling behavior
when looking at the results of the url demo - if I scroll up/down in the
result frame I don't expect the whole page to go up/down. Also I spotted that
the same paragraph was listed twice in the result, but I assume this is still
a WIP.

Other than that the call-to-action and workflow itself is easy to understand
and follow, which is great.

If you are looking for more UX feedback, please feel free to submit your site
to our free UX community platform:
[https://usability.testing.exchange](https://usability.testing.exchange).
There are more people like me to help you.

~~~
anastasia_htsk
Hi Bernard! Thanks you for the feedback. You're right - it's a handy tool for
processing academic papers, news articles and other many-page documents.

Bernard, as for glitches, it looks like you used the demo. Please, take a
moment to discover Conceptmeister app where we've already fixed the enumerated
bugs.

